# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pse Delet E Bardha Hane Me Shume Bar Se Te Zezat?

## ABIGAIL

*PSE DELET E BARDHA HANE ME SHUME BAR SESA TE ZEZAT???*

ABIGAIL :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tal Aga

Sepse dele të bardha ka shumë më shumë sesa të zeza, kurse nëse pyet se pse një delë e bardhë ha më shumë barë sesa një dele e zezë, atëherë nuk di të përgjigjem.

Tung.

----------


## juliano1

e gjeti tal aga  per mua

----------


## ABIGAIL

Tal Aga!

Hallall buka me dhall!

Po ti i lije pak te tjeret qe te mendoheshin....

Me respekt Abigail :shkelje syri:

----------


## ABIGAIL

Juliano, qe te mos te ngelet qejfi, qe Tali e gjeti i pari, gjej tjetren qe kam shkruar me pare: "ME NJE PYETJE".

E gjen dot???

Tre te pareve do u dergoj nje sidi me kenge greke ose shqiptare.

ABIGAIL

----------

